# First Timer On Here With New Outback 323Bh



## Shawntoone (Feb 14, 2015)

I brought home our new addition to family yesterday and got here folded out to let the family check it out. Plugged the dog bone to wall 30a then to 50 a main line then inserted into camper. Tried to twist but never got a distinct lock feeling... Anyway went on in and turned on the heat and it worked great!! After a couple of hours hanging out eating dinner and watching tv I noticed the heat pump and blower was not coming on. I checked the thermostat and adjusted but nothing... Thought well eh may have sent it home with me on empty tanks, checked them and they were still in green. Checked all fuses and they were all good. Everything else inside was light up and working.. Puzzled it was time to close up for the night so I went to slide it in and the lights dimmed and then it stopped. I tried again and it did not have the juice to fold up. I was getting mad and went outside and checked my building breaker and it was ok. Wiggled the plug on the rv and I heard a ding from inside then I heard the best pump come on! Then I tried to fold up and it worked. Form what I can tell I was not connected and it was all running on battery for 3 hours which finally gave up. Now to the question is there something to tell me if and when the shoreline power is "truly " connected and not just operating on battery? I have looked and do not see anything but how can you know for sure before the battery is gone?
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Shawntoone (Feb 14, 2015)

Robert, 
Thanks for the response. I know it seems dumb to ask that but I figured they would have some light or guage to tell you that your ac power is working properly.. I never thought that the battery would run the heat pump, tv and lights for almost 3 hours, but I guess I was wrong.
Shawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Simple...if the numbers are flashing on the microwave...you have AC power. If there is no numbers flashing...you're on battery power.

Now...if you were watching TV, you were on AC power. TV's do not work on battery power, unless you had an aftermarket inverter added.


----------

